# Geschenke von Web.de und GMX



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Wir haben hier zwei Leitthreads:


*Ungewollte WEB.DE Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken*
*GMX TopMail - Rechnung trotz Kündigung*
Da immer wieder die Frage aufkommt, wie urplötzlich Freemailaccounts in kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften upgraded werden, habe ich mich diesem Thema mal etwas angenommen.

GMX und Web.de sind Marken der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH, also Töchter der 1&1 Internet AG im Firmenverbund der United Internet AG. Wen´s genauer interessiert, der kann sich die Zusammenhänge durch Eingabe der Begriffe selbst im Internet anschauen.

Abgesehen davon, dass fremde Leute durchaus mit fremden Daten auf simple Weise Accounts eröffnen und diese auch in kostenpflichtige Angebote überführen können, sind meiner Erfahrung nach in der Mehrzahl die eigentlichen Nutzer selbst an den strittigen Upgrades beteiligt.

Die Abfolge kann dabei verschiedene Facetten haben und nicht immer kann der eigentliche Nutzer wirklich was dazu. Die Tatsache allein, dass zumeist die Zugangsdaten auf den Rechnern der Nutzer gespeichert werden und diese Rechner dann (unter dem selben Benutzer) von mehreren Leuten (z. B. Familienmitgliedern) verwendet werden, sollte einem Beschwerdeführer zu denken geben.

Kurz um - wer Freemail von GMX und/oder Web.de nutzt, setzt sich erhöhtem Werbeaufkommen aus. Zugegeben, es nervt sicher viele Nutzer, dass laufend unerwünschte Promotionaktionen, wöchentliche Magazine oder sonstiger Spam im Mailfach landen - was (weil aus dem Hause 1&1) kein Spam im ursprünglichen Sinne ist.
Manches liest sich denn auch recht gut und macht neugierig und schon ists passiert! Aber z. B. die Behauptung, "_ungewollte Web.de Club Mitgliedschaft durch Anklicken_" würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Es braucht schon mehrere Klicks und einige Hinweise des Anbieters, bis man erfolgreich das Upgrade durchgeführt hat. Letztlich bekommt man dann auch noch eine eMail in seinen Posteingang, die abschließend auf das kostenpflichtige Upgrade hinweist.

O.k. - wir befinden uns hier im ...





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> 1&1-Universum.


... und dabei liegt es mir fern Werbung für dieses oder jenes Internetprojekt zu treiben. Wenn man aber immer und immer wieder zur Kenntnis nehmen muss, dass sich Leute sogar betrogen fühlen, dann bin ich zumindest gelegentlich dazu geneigt, mit etwas Transparenz auch im Sinne der beteiligten Firmen zu agieren.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Im Nachbarthread habe wurde nun schon aufgezeigt, wie die Anmeldung bei Web.de erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/gmx-topmail-rechnung-trotz-kündigung.41294/page-3#post-361142

Bei GMX funktioniert funktioniert alles nahezu gleich, auch das Layout ist fast das gleiche.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Im Web.de Postfach befand sich folgende Lockmail:


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Das Angebot nahm ich an und erhielt dann folgendes Fenster, dass natürlich erst durch scrollen in den untersten Bereich auf den Punkt kam:


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

O. k., das _*Dankeschön sichern*_!


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Und nun "_*Kaufen*_"!


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2013)

Feine Sache, ich bin drin!

Kurz darauf kam die zuvor erwähnte eMail mit dem erklärten Widerrufsrecht und den AGB im Anhang:



			
				Web.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Widerrufsrecht*: Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder – wenn Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird – durch Rücksendung der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfänger (bei der wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der ersten Teillieferung), bei der Erbringung von Dienstleistungen jedoch nicht vor Vertragsschluss und in beiden Fällen auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312e Abs. 1 Satz 1 BGB in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> 
> 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH, Zweigniederlassung Karlsruhe, Brauerstraße 48, 76135 Karlsruhe
> Fax: +49 721 960 80 40
> ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt mal auf das Geburtstagsgeschenk bei web.de.


Etwas verspätet aber doch. Sowohl als Startseite als auch als eMail war nun die Geburtstagsüberraschung da. Etwas verwundert bin ich dabei aber schon, da ich ja bereits Clubmitglied bin.


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2013)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen:



			
				Reducal am 12.02.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> an: [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darauf die Antwort:


			
				Web.de am 14.02.2013 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sehr geehrter Herr Reducal, *
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir Sie *diesmal* nicht von unseren Leistungen überzeugen konnten. Wir würden uns aber freuen, Sie schon *bald* wieder als zufriedenen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.


 
Ist das jetzt ein Versprechen oder eine Drohung noch öfter den Startbildschirm "anzupassen"?


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2013)

Das Problem, die nerven wirklich sehr mit ihrem Spam. Doch wer das eine will, muss das andere mögen.


Reducal schrieb:


> Wer einen Freemailaccount will, muss die Werbung über die dieser finanziert wird, ertragen. Bei Web.de und GMX wird eben mit eigenen Prdukten geworben und das nervt, in der Tat.


 
Andererseits habe ich z. B. auch den MailCheck installiert. Feine Sache, so ein Browser Add-on! Da sich zugleich der MailCheck von web.de und der von GMX nicht vertragen, musste eine Lösung her. Der eMail-Support beansprucht durchschnittlich immer zwei Tage Reaktionszeit aber das Problem konnte zu meiner zufriedenheit gelöst werden.

Außedem habe ich auch mal WEB.Cent bei Web.de probiert. Und hier kommt nun die Kontonummer einiger Beschwerdeführer in Spiel, da man hier durchaus auch eine fremde eingeben kann. Die Einrichtung erfolgt über eine SMS-Verifizierung (mit Prepaid kein Problem). Wenn dann auch noch in den Grunddaten zuvor ein fremder Datensatz angegeben worden ist, dann prasselt zwangsläufig das Inkasso beim falschen Kunden rein.
Den WEB.Cent-Account wollte ich mir nur mal als Test für den Versand von MMS nutzen. Da man aber mindestens 5 € auflasen muss (Lastschriftverfahren), war mir das dann nicht mehr so wichtig. Der Account löst sich nun aber erst dann auf, wenn man denn kompletten Web.de-Account abmeldet. Ansonsten muss man schriftlich (Brief/Fax) kündigen. Mal sehen, ob mir das auch mit einer Fakeadresse gelingt.


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit ist bei 1 & 1 Internet (web.de, gmx.de) wieder große "Ostergeschenkezeit".


Beispiel gmx:


----------



## nich-mit-mir (28 März 2013)

An dem Eyechatcher "Button" hat sich nur die Aufschrift geändert. Für mich ist das immer noch verwirrend, da das "weiter zum Postfach" im Verhältnis zum Button sehr mickrig ist. Und wer seine Brille nicht auf ( oder geputzt) hat, der klickt vielleicht dann aus Verzweiflung auf den Button um an sein Postfach zu kommen.

Auf der anderen Seite, ich habe gefühlte 20 Jahre bei dem Verein eine E-Mail Adresse und bin da noch nie drauf reingefallen.

Is wie im Straßenverkehr , *"Augen auf beim Verkehr"*


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2013)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> ... da das "weiter zum Postfach" im Verhältnis zum Button sehr mickrig ist...


Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt ...



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Is wie im Straßenverkehr , *"Augen auf beim Verkehr"*


Auch wieder richtig ...
... wer den Schalter des PC nur noch mit dem Blindenhund findet ...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

JA und NEIN: Es gab und gibt zur Thematik Burat/Schmidtlein/Fritzmann eine Mehrheit von Ermittlern, die meinen die Opfer wären selber schuldig.
Es gibt den politischen Willen: kein Trottelschutz. Man habe jedem Bürger kostenlos die Schule geboten, damit er Lesen und Schreiben lernt, das umfasst auch das Kleingedruckte. Genau auf diesem Prinzip funktioniert auch der Branchenbuch-Betrug seit 60 Jahren. Ebenso erwischen wir immer wieder Unternehmen im Staatsbesitz oder teilweise im Staatsbesitz (siehe Telekom), die sich der gleichen Methoden bedienen und im Kleingedruckten etwas anderes schreiben als in der Werbung.
Es bleibt aber immer die anfechtbare arglistige Täuschung und das Zivilrecht. Der Unterschied zwischen solchen Firmen mit staatl. Beteiligung und den Abzockern besteht u.a. darin, dass die staatl. bei Öffentlichmachung reagieren und den Misstand beheben (Beisp. Telekom), die Abzocker eben nicht.


----------



## Hippo (31 März 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> ...Es gibt den politischen Willen: kein Trottelschutz. Man habe jedem Bürger kostenlos die Schule geboten, damit er Lesen und Schreiben lernt, das umfasst auch das Kleingedruckte...


Gibt aber noch genug Bereiche in denen die Obrigkeit GENAU entgegengesetzt handelt und bis ins kleinste reguliert...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (31 März 2013)

Ja zum Glück wenigstens bei den "normal" Bürgern aber eben vor ALLEM nicht bei Selbstständigen und "Geschäftsleuten". Ich glaube das haben wir dem Römischen code civile zu verdanken. Deswegen funzt ja auch der Branchenbuch-Betrug so lange (60 Jahre!!!) und da wollen ja die noch nicht einsitzenden Abzocker jetzt auch hin mit ihren b2b Abzockseiten. Trotzdem muss man zugeben, dass es ruhiger geworden ist, seit so Typen wie das Schweinerle u.a. im Cafe Viereck sitzen und das ist doch gut so.


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2013)

Beim Aufruf des Freemail-Postfaches heute frisch eingetroffen:


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2014)

Was übers Internet am heimischen Computer geht, funzt freilich mobil auch. Ganz modern kann man GMX.de und web.de natürlich sowohl über den mobilen Browser nutzen oder aber enben auch mit eigenen Apps. ist die App erst einmal installiert, erscheinen übliche, nervige Werbebanner und passend dazu die Lösung, wenn man das nicht will:


----------



## BenTigger (8 April 2014)

Jo, ich hatte auch grade wieder das einmalige Geburtstagsgeschenk und nur jetzt möglich und einmalige Chance vertan, wenn ich nur zum "Postfach" weiter Klicken will.
Komisch nur, da und auch an anderen Orten ist danach immer noch permanent der Hinweis vorhanden, dass ich es jetzt anwählen soll... Einmalige Chance? und die so oft?
Naja das ganze aber eben nur für 5€ im Monat ist doch günstig. Oder nicht? Ich zahle weniger als die Hälfte und das ohne dauernde Werbeberieselung. Es gibt also besseres wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 April 2014)

Vorsicht! Ostergeschenk-Großangriff von gmx! Aber ganz unten links findet man beim genauen Hinsehen den "Nein danke! Weiter zum Postfach"-Button! Je nach Einstellungen muss man evtl. nach unten scrollen.


----------



## Luftmantel (22 Mai 2014)

Warum sieht es aus wie Mail so viel? siehe http://www.mail.com/


----------



## Reducal (22 Mai 2014)

Weil, selber Layouter, in selber Firma?


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juni 2014)

Jetzt gibts auch noch die Chance auf 1 Jahr lang Freibier, wenn man die Super-Duper-Bezahl-Maildienste von gmx ordert! Als wiederum ganz nach unten scrollen und den winzigkleinen Hinweis "weiter zum Postfach" suchen!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (26 Juni 2014)

Lach, habe ich heute auch angezeigt bekommen...


----------



## Goblin (26 Juni 2014)

FREIBIER ??? WOOOOOO ???


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Juni 2014)

Goblin schrieb:


> FREIBIER ??? WOOOOOO ???


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 
Es gibt kein Freibier, sondern nur


> die Chance auf 1 Jahr lang Freibier


, also nix! Nur Kosten!


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Juni 2014)

Schon wieder die nachstehende "Post" erhalten (wie oft noch???):


> ...die WM ist in vollem Gange & wir möchten mit Ihnen die deutsche Nationalelf feiern & weiter unterstützen. Daher verlängert GMX die exklusive WM-Offensive & spendiert:
> 
> *10 x 1 ganzes Jahr lang: FreiBier für Sie!*
> Jeden Monat 1 Kasten Bier Ihrer Wahl, ein Jahr umsonst:
> ...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Juni 2014)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...... (wie oft noch???):



Solange bis alle dummen ausgestorben sind...


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 Juli 2014)

Wieder Großangriff! gmx will mit mir feiern:


> FI-NA-LE , oho! Der Weltmeistertitel ist jetzt zum Greifen nah nach unserem tollen 7:1 Sieg. Und das wollen wir mit Ihnen feiern mit der erneuten Verlängerung der WM-Offensive:
> 
> 
> *7 x 1 ganzes Jahr lang: FreiBier!*
> ...





> Es gelten unsere Nutzungsbedingungen und das Widerrufsrecht. Sie können alle GMX TopMail-Vorteile wie z.B. SMS, Fax & vieles mehr, einen Monat kostenlos testen und den GMX TopMail-Test bei Nichtgefallen während Ihrer Testphasejederzeit kündigen. Die Kündigung kann im Kundencenter (https://meinaccount.gmx.net/kuendigungen), über die Festnetznummer 0721-9609810, in Textform mit Unterschrift (z.B. Fax, Scan) oder per Brief erfolgen. Sofern Sie Ihren GMX TopMail-Test nicht bis zum Ende des FreiMonats kündigen, verlängert sich Ihr Vertrag automatisch um jeweils weitere 12 Monate zum Preis von 4,99 € / Monat (Abrechnungszeitraum: 29,94 € / Halbjahr; Gesamtpreis: 59,88 € / Jahr) inkl. MwSt. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt beträgt die Kündigungsfrist 1 Monat zum Ende des jeweiligen 12-Monatszeitraums. Die Zahlung des GMX TopMail-Beitrages ist per Überweisung oder Lastschrift möglich. GMX TopMail können Sie nach Klick auf die Schaltfläche „Kaufen“ direkt nutzen. Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass meine Adressdaten ausschließlich zum Zweck des Prämienversandes an edeka-lebensmittel.de übermittelt werden.


Rechts unten dann der grüne Button "AGB akzeptieren"


----------



## CodAv (14 Juli 2014)

So sieht das bei GMX direkt nach dem Login aus:




 

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das Ganze, als ob GMX die AGB geändert hätte, und man müsse diese bestätigen, bevor man den Account weiter nutzen kann. Der Link um ohne Abofalle fortzufahren ist unten links extrem klein und unscheinbar (und auf kleineren Bildschirmen nur mit Scrollen erreichbar) dargestellt. Vor allem steht im Fließtext: "GMX TopMail können Die nach Klick auf die Schaltfläche "Kaufen" direkt nutzen" - dies würde ja den Vorgaben des Gesetzes entsprechen, aber die Schaltfläche ist hier irreführend. Meiner Ansicht nach ist diese Täuschung abmahnungsfähig.


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2014)

Also Freibier sieht anders aus ...
Ein Kasten pro Woche :-(


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juli 2014)

Aehm Hippo...  das ist eine Norddeutsche Brauerei und im Norden haben wir das Bier noch nicht zum Grundnahrungsmittel erhoben, wie es in deiner Heimat üblich ist. Daher denkt man hier, das eine Kiste pro Monat reicht.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2014)

Nene ...
... da steht "Ein Kasten Bier ihrer Wahl"
Da wäre das doch ideal - nur hat der Schorsch nicht genug gebraut um 12 Kästen zu füllen (und verkauft ists auch schon)

http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft...kste-Bier-der-Welt-kommt-aus-Deutschland.html


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft...kste-Bier-der-Welt-kommt-aus-Deutschland.html


Am Rande bemerkt, tolle Sache! Nur den Namen Schorschbock und den des Brauers kann man fließend eigentlich nur fehlerfrei mit ein bisschen Alohol im Blut aussprechen. Als Liebhaber des fränkischen Schlenkerla würde mich dem seine neue Idee auch echt reizen.





> In Eichenfässer gelagerte Biere, die mit ihrer Bourbon-Note auch Whisky-Trinker ansprechen dürften.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Oktober 2014)

Hurra! Mal wieder ein "Geschenk" von gmx zum Namenstag.

Aber etwas hat sich verändert: Der "Weiter"-Button befindet sich rechts unten direkt neben dem grün unterlegten "Kaufen"-Button. Die Größe beider Buttons ist identisch!


----------

